# User Submitted News posts - 100+ postcounts?



## Anakir (Oct 5, 2009)

It's nothing big but it prevents people from posting questions and give misleading titles. 

For example, having a title "Play DSL games without a cartridge" can be a very misleading title and give false hope when the topic was basically to get your attention for a question.

Just a suggestion. No biggie.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree, it would also prevent spambots posting there too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

I like your way of thinking. Should be alright.


----------



## luke_c (Oct 10, 2009)

+1 for this


----------



## alidsl (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah it kinda gets annoying when some noob posts a thread with no source or anything


----------



## Anakir (Oct 13, 2009)

So any words on whether or not this should be implemented?


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2009)

It should be implemented. Noobs these days don't know how to read.


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 14, 2009)

The first one to count all the noobs on GBAtemp wins a NOOB DEGREE.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2009)

edge199715 said:
			
		

> The first one to count all the noobs on GBAtemp wins a NOOB DEGREE.


It's impossible. The number of noobs on the temp are uncountable.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Oct 14, 2009)

N = P x W

N is the number of noobs, P is popularity of the forum & W is the world idiocy level. This should help us work out the number of noobs!


----------



## moose3 (Oct 14, 2009)

ca_michelbach said:
			
		

> N = P x W
> 
> N is the number of noobs, P is popularity of the forum & W is the world idiocy level. This should help us work out the number of noobs!



Wrong, noobism has an exponential growth factor: N=P^(W*Pi)

where Pi is not the mathematical constant Pi, but Pikichu, because any inclusion of something new in the world of pokemon drasticaly increases the noob count.


----------



## xist (Oct 14, 2009)

Regional Idiocy Level is a better indicator and Average user age must also be factored in.

N=(P^(R*Pi))/A-Nu

Where Nu corresponds to the number of new games released or announced that day.


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2009)

what if someone wants to break important news but they don't have an account on GBAtemp yet?


----------



## AndreXL (Oct 15, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> what if someone wants to break important news but they don't have an account on GBAtemp yet?


Probably just inform an Admin after creating an account.


----------



## dice (Oct 15, 2009)

One suggestion would be to have the threads be approved by a member of staff before it is publicly visible. 

This instantly solves any useless threads being created (i.e. news that ISN'T gaming related).

On the flip side it will mean the majority of "breaking news" not being shown instantly.

You could even expand on this idea and allow the ratings of such threads with the highest rated going on the portal. How this is implemented would require some thought however (e.g. how to minimize joke votes).


----------



## Minox (Oct 15, 2009)

I do not believe in any kind of collective punishment. And limiting people that does not post much/lurk/don't have too much time to spend here is not something that sounds fair to me. They are all good Tempers, maybe just not as talkative/active as the rest, should they then be punished for what a few other Tempers have done? 

In case you din't know the answer to that question, then let me tell you. It is *NO*, they should *not* be punished.


Look at things this way, out of all the news articles submitted there, how many of them are these kind of threads?

Not a lot of them I'd like to say and it certainly isn't a big problem. And if one shows up there every now and then, is that really a problem? All you have to do is report the thread and ask for it to be moved to an appropriate section.


----------



## Costello (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with Minox_IX.
These topics can be filtered afterwards; information comes first!


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 15, 2009)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Look at things this way, out of all the news articles submitted there, how many of them are these kind of threads?
> 
> Not a lot of them I'd like to say and it certainly isn't a big problem. And if one shows up there every now and then, is that really a problem? All you have to do is report the thread and ask for it to be moved to an appropriate section.



I was going to say this, it doesn't seem like a huge enough issue to justify that sort of action.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm with the Evil Duck of Doom. It's not like is that big of a problem, after all.
Luckily, the news section does not get spammed so much.


----------



## moose3 (Oct 15, 2009)

Being a lurker myself, I'd say if such a system were implemented due to rampant abuse, the filter would need to be of the nested if variety, checking 'post count' as an initial check followed by 'time since the account was activated' to allow the lurker/rare poster in good standing through the filter.  Though then you might just get sleeper bots to bypass the checks.

Also, possible code impacts for normal postings and during the heavy use times might be an issue.  Would the forum code allow a "new post" button in the user submitted news section to have it's own call for the specialized filter code while leaving the standard new post alone and completely oblivious?  Wouldn't even a 'is this new post in the user submitted news section' check added to the standard new post button pose a problem in high traffic times?


----------

